# أخطر فيروس أعلنت عنه (سي إن إن)



## ++menooo++ (26 مارس 2006)

*أخطر فيروس أعلنت عنه (سي إن إن)*

أخطر فيروس أعلنت عنه (سي إن إن) 
صنفته (ميكروسوفت) بأنه الفيروس الأشد ضررا على الإطلاق والذي (يحرق) القرص الصلب (C) في أجهزة الكمبيوتر 

لا تقم أبدا بفتح أي رسالة أي ميل تحتوي على ملف مرفق عنوانه Invitation بغض النظر عمن أرسل لك الرسالة. انه فيروس يقوم (بحرق) كامل القرص الصلب (C) في جهازك. الرسالة سوف تصلك من شخص لديه عنوانك الالكتروني وقد يكون معروفا لديك، وهذا مايحتم عليك إرسال هذا التحذير إلى كافة قائمة جهات الإتصال لديك. من الأفضل أن تصلك هذه الرسالة 25 مرة من أن تصلك الرسالة المحتوية على الفيروس وتقوم بفتحها. 

في حالة استلامك أي ميل تحت عنوان Invitation والذي تعتقد أنه ارسل لك من أحد اصدقائك، لا تقم أبدا بفتح الرسالة، بل أغلق جهازك على الفور. شركة (مكافي) هي من اكتشف هذا الفيروس يوم أمس ولا يوجد حتى الآن طريقة لإصلاح هذا النوع من الفيروسات. بكل بساطة يقوم الفيروس بتدمير (القطاع صفر) في القرص الصلب، حيث تحفظ كل المعلومات الأساسية.  

This is the worst virus announced by CNN
it has been classified by Microsoft as the most destructive virus ever
"burns" the whole hard disc C of your computer
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PLEASE FORWARD THIS WARNING AMONG FRIENDS, FAMILY AND CONTACTS: 
You should be alert during the next days: 
Do not open any message with an attached file called :

"Invitation"


regardless of who sent it . It is a virus that opens an Olympic Torch which "burns" the whole hard disc C of your computer. This virus will be received from someone who has your e-mail address in his/her contact ! list, that is why you should send this e-mail to all your contacts. It is better to receive this message 25 times than to receive the virus and open it. 
      If you receive a mail called "invitation", though sent by a friend,do not open it and shut down your computer immediately. 
      This is the worst virus announced by CNN, it has been classified by Microsoft as the most destructive virus ever. 
      This virus was discovered by McAfee yesterday, and there is no repair yet for this kind of virus. 
      This virus simply destroys the Zero Sector of the Hard Disc,where the  vital information is kept. 
       SEND THIS E-MAIL TO EVERYONE YOU KNOW, COPY THIS E-MAIL AND SEND IT TO YOUR FRIENDS AND REMEMBER: IF YOU SEND IT TO THEM, YOU WILL BENEFIT ALL OF US


----------



## متيكو (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: أخطر فيروس أعلنت عنه (سي إن إن)*

شكرا عالموضوع وعلى التحذير


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: أخطر فيروس أعلنت عنه (سي إن إن)*

*شكرا علي التحذير menooo​*


----------



## amjad-ri (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: أخطر فيروس أعلنت عنه (سي إن إن)*



> *بكل بساطة يقوم الفيروس بتدمير (القطاع صفر) في القرص الصلب، حيث تحفظ كل المعلومات الأساسية.​*


واو

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سيزار (2 يناير 2009)

*رد: أخطر فيروس أعلنت عنه (سي إن إن)*

اخى الفاضل شكرا على التنبيه..

اخى العزيز ... اين مصدر تلك المعلومات .. وما هو اسم الفيروس وما هو سلوكه التقنى ... عشان نقدر نفهم ايه دا

المعلومات غير كافيه ... للحصول على اى شىء نحترس منه ..


ولكن انت عندك حق ما فيش اميل غريب يتفتح او نستقبل اى شىء غريب وهو دا الحرص الصحيح

والف شكر


----------

